# Faulty Gas Pipe



## folkiedave (Sep 27, 2008)

I could do with some fellow motorhomers' opinions.

Frankly I have had nothing but problems with my Swift Motorhome. Control panel, charger, bathroom door, main fuse, water pump etc etc.... Of course each time it has to go back to the dealers and each time I take it away something else goes wrong. Twice I have had the dealer's staff to my own home so fed up was I taking the van backwards and forwards at my own expense. 

In fairness Swift have agreed to compensate for this. But I need to make sure the motorhome is working properly first. 

The latest saga took place last week. We were on electric hook-up when the refrigerator failed. 

I switched to gas, the refrigerator worked and the gas ran out. I switched to a new bottle and that emptied in three days.

Taking the vehicle back to the dealers the refrigerator is agreed to be faulty and is being replaced. The gas leak is apparently down to a faulty pipe and that too will be replaced. 

Now my contention is that the gas bottle should be replaced and I expect a new bottle since clearly it was hardly my fault that a bottle was used up in three days simply using the refrigerator when the dealer knows there was a fault with the pipe. 

Currently the dealer is refusing to replace the gas bottle that became empty due to the failure of a part. 

Any thoughts from other owners?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

It depends on what the dealer thinks of his customer service, satisfaction and the liklihood of you purchasing from them again.


Personally I would exchange your gas bottle.
But to me my customers are all important.


Dave p


----------



## folkiedave (Sep 27, 2008)

Frankly I would rather poke my eyes out with hot needles than use this dealer again. But at the moment because the vehicle is under warranty I am having difficulty finding another dealer to whom I can go so I don't have a lot of choice.


----------

